

Researchers Trace Data Theft to China - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/06/science/06cyber.html

======
tokenadult
"The Toronto spy hunters not only learned what kinds of material had been
stolen, but were able to see some of the documents, including classified
assessments about security in several Indian states, and confidential embassy
documents about India’s relationships in West Africa, Russia and the Middle
East. The intruders breached the systems of independent analysts, taking
reports on several Indian missile systems. They also obtained a year’s worth
of the Dalai Lama’s personal e-mail messages."

It's interesting that this particular data stealing operation was directed
mostly at India. Strategically important information is to be found all over
the world.

~~~
dublinclontarf
India is the largest regional threat to China, and the two countries have
squared off before (and are likely to in the future) over small, disputed
patches of land. In many area's India is China's biggest threat, especially
economically, both countries are competing for the same type of foreign
business.

~~~
vamsee
Good points, and it goes beyond that - (disclaimer: I'm an Indian, so I might
be biased) India is not just economically and strategically, but also
ideologically a threat to China. We have a working democracy (though by no
means perfect), and the growth rate (around ~7.5%, opposed to China's 10%) is
real, as opposed to China's famous dodgy math when it comes to economic
issues. China is more likely to implode economically if political unrest (when
it begins) gets out of hand - India has been dealing with that since ages, so
there won't be any surprises. So in a way, though China is growing much faster
and a more lucrative investment destination, India is much, much safer (our
central bank, aka RBI, is extremely conservative and hawkish on economic
issues - which is why we survived the global financial meltdown of last year).

------
sailormoon
Surprise!

